# ABU cust service



## skipper123 (Jun 10, 2017)

Just sent my first of six Garcia Orra S 40 spinning reels back for repair under warranty. Not sure what happened but the bail would not close, seemed like a simple fix so my dumb butt decided to open her up and fix it, well an hour and 20 parts scattered all over the floor later I gave up. I could not believe how many little parts are in this reel. When a pile of needle bearings fell out of a small plastic cage it was over for me. Then I happened to think oh man ! this thing is under warranty and now I have tore it up. I packed it up with a humble little note explaining what I did and mailed it back to Pure Fishing expecting to get a e mail for a repair bill. A few days later a brand new Garcia Orra S 40 showed up in the mail even with a spool that I did not send back with the reel thinking they would just repair it. Way to go ABU now that's what I call CUSTOMER SERVICE right there ! On a side note I wonder if bait casters are more easy to repair and put back together ? I'm thinking I would really love one of those blue ABUs I think its called a C4 on a 7ft lighting rod for striper fishing. I have replaced a paul on a few of the ABU Ambassadeurs in the past.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 10, 2017)

wow !! Thanks Skipper !
my wife just bought a new ABU SilverMax10 panfish reel yesterday
and I just went through the trash and pulled out the warranty papers
and receipt and put them in my desk drawer. (just in case).
great service by ABU, I must say !!!



.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 10, 2017)

Real customer service. Isn't it wonderful.


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 10, 2017)

I ha e had great experiences with ABU too. Awesome company.


----------



## Butthead (Jun 14, 2017)

skipper123 said:


> Just sent my first of six Garcia Orra S 40 spinning reels back for repair under warranty. Not sure what happened but the bail would not close, seemed like a simple fix so my dumb butt decided to open her up and fix it, well an hour and 20 parts scattered all over the floor later I gave up. I could not believe how many little parts are in this reel. When a pile of needle bearings fell out of a small plastic cage it was over for me. Then I happened to think oh man ! this thing is under warranty and now I have tore it up. I packed it up with a humble little note explaining what I did and mailed it back to Pure Fishing expecting to get a e mail for a repair bill. A few days later a brand new Garcia Orra S 40 showed up in the mail even with a spool that I did not send back with the reel thinking they would just repair it. Way to go ABU now that's what I call CUSTOMER SERVICE right there ! On a side note I wonder if bait casters are more easy to repair and put back together ? I'm thinking I would really love one of those blue ABUs I think its called a C4 on a 7ft lighting rod for striper fishing. I have replaced a paul on a few of the ABU Ambassadeurs in the past.



The C3 & C4 Abu round baitcasters are probably the easiest reels in the world to service and get parts for. I've got somewhere around 25 of them (at the moment, ha-ha) that I use for striper, catfish, and light tackle trolling.

And not to hock my wares, but if you're seriously looking for a current model C4, let me know. I've got a 4600, 5600, and 6600 that are each basically new in the box that I could sell you for a really good price.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 14, 2017)

Try taking a roasting pan like you'd use in a toaster oven, put a paper towel down in it so the parts don't bounce and work over that at all times. Schematics are readily available online for just about any reel, including my old plastic Diawa from when I was a kid.

It hasn't stopped the conundrums of 20 parts scattered all over & your not being sure of where they all go, but at least you know the 20 parts you have are the 20 parts you removed which is 1/2 the battle isn't it?

Nice to hear ABU stands by their gear, and yes, the baitcasters I've worked on seem to be easier to reassemble than the spinning reels.


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2017)

onthewater102 said:


> Try taking a roasting pan like you'd use in a toaster oven, put a paper towel down in it so the parts don't bounce and work over that at all times.



Great tip! :beer:


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Aug 31, 2017)

Some folks like to use one of those plastic food service trays with a piece of paper towel on the bottom. Makes the parts easily accessible, and the white towel makes a nice contrast to the darker colored parts so you can see them easier. The towel is also good for soaking up excess fluids such as when you clean off a part, or put too much oil on it.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 7, 2018)

skipper123 said:


> Just sent my first of six Garcia Orra S 40 spinning reels back for repair under warranty. Not sure what happened but the bail would not close, seemed like a simple fix so my dumb butt decided to open her up and fix it, well an hour and 20 parts scattered all over the floor later I gave up. I could not believe how many little parts are in this reel. When a pile of needle bearings fell out of a small plastic cage it was over for me. Then I happened to think oh man ! this thing is under warranty and now I have tore it up. I packed it up with a humble little note explaining what I did and mailed it back to Pure Fishing expecting to get a e mail for a repair bill. A few days later a brand new Garcia Orra S 40 showed up in the mail even with a spool that I did not send back with the reel thinking they would just repair it. Way to go ABU now that's what I call CUSTOMER SERVICE right there ! On a side note I wonder if bait casters are more easy to repair and put back together ? I'm thinking I would really love one of those blue ABUs I think its called a C4 on a 7ft lighting rod for striper fishing. I have replaced a paul on a few of the ABU Ambassadeurs in the past.



A 13 year old boy gets the itch to disassemble his brand new Abu-Garcia Ambassadeur 5500C for no reason whatsoever. 
13 year old boy is unable to reassemble his brand new Abu-Garcia Ambassadeur 5500C.
13 year old boy puts loose parts into baggy, full parts into envelope, encloses sob story of some sort and mails back to Abu-Garcia, requesting it be reassembled, asking for invoice for services. 
2 weeks later a box appears on kitchen table with new Ambassadeur 5500C, no charge, with note enclosed: "Next time, be more careful, okay?".
That was 40+ years ago.
That 13 year old boy was me.
Abu, via Pure Fishing, is still a stand up company.


----------

